# My most modded car



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Blast from the past....
Im just wonderin has anyone pics of cars they used to have in the past.Before they got there dream car.I never taught Id have a gtr34 but hey.Was in Max about 2 yrs ago with diffenent install 18"solo baric kicker sub.Loudest car in Ireland for a yr or 2 why ? **** knows ha ha the things u do !!

Features in Max power twice. My Good God the memories !!


http://www.maxed-ie.net/deef.html.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

holy shit!

you had it BAD!!!



here's my baby  still miss her)


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

URL="







[/URL

o how i miss her:smokin:


----------



## Shunky (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Mook - your Punto looks sweet!

Post up some more please


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

with pleasure 











this was it when I has Tipo wheels, sprayed anthracite, pre-fmic and lowering.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and the new owner hasn't molested her...

http://www.puntosports.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=49264


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I got loads! I no articular order -


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah im only 19 and ony ever owned 3 cars...but my most modded car was a micra k11 with ga16de engine conversion. ill try and find pics (not that anyone cares)  it was lush


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Love the EsCos, Milko. And the grey Mk1 Golf with black wheels 

Nice


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

What mods were on the EsCos mate?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

My old Subaru Impreza Type-R























































Made 595bhp and 623 torque on its 2.5 uprated on the engine dyno! Shame it was very unreliable, so was returned to standard and sold along with the uprated parts last august. I then bought a far better car, my r34 gtr


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Daniel-S said:


> What mods were on the EsCos mate?


Morette H-Lights.
De-badged grille.
Small Turbo Mirrors.

Gaz Coilovers.
F+R Strutbraces.
8x18 Comp Mo's in custom black colour.

Single Box exhaust no cats.
GpA K+N
T34 Hybrid. 
RS500 Cooler.
Alloy Rad.
Turbo pre rad.
Grey injectors.
Saff FPR.
Bailey Breather system.
6 paddle clutch.
7.5:1 C/R.
Flowed and Ported head.
ALS :smokin: 

Did 379 bhp before the head was done.

But spent more time off the road than on it, had 3 engine in 18mnths.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Love the EG Civic:smokin: / The Euro Mk1 Golf / & of course the Opel Kadett :smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

AAaahhhh, this takes me back..


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I haven't got any digital pics of my other cars (i must scan photo's of my Tarmac rally spec Nova, the 1998 Opel Astra 2.0Sri & of course the all steel 16v engined Opel Manta i used to sprint with my dad ).

Only digital photo i have of my old cars is this: (my 2nd Civic Type-R with Spoon & Mugen bits)


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

the s2000 looks like my mates one?? he had it turbo'd


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> AAaahhhh, this takes me back..


That looks alot like my old one!


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Pulse D said:


> Love the EG Civic:smokin: / The Euro Mk1 Golf / & of course the Opel Kadett :smokin:


I still have the Kadett, it just about to get an XE lump, LSD etc. :smokin:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Milko said:


> I still have the Kadett, it just about to get an XE lump, LSD etc. :smokin:


Cool....:smokin: That'll make a nice conversion & should be sooo much fun to drive, what spec will be the XE be? Standard gearbox?


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

The lump will be standard except for custom 4 branch and system and I have R1 bike carbs on a custom inlet manifold, should sound mental.

The box is a Getrag 5 spd from the Manta 1.8S, rear axle is Manta A with Manta B LSD and big drums. Have bigger, vented front brake conversion, SPAX adjustable all round with -60mm custom springs, 350lb at front 280lb rear, 8x13 rims with 195.45.13 SP9000's, its totally stripped out with 2 retro buckets, rear cage and perspex windows, it weighed 795kg in standard form so should be down to 700 ish now. 

Gonna be a blast.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Milko said:


> The lump will be standard except for custom 4 branch and system and I have R1 bike carbs on a custom inlet manifold, should sound mental.
> 
> The box is a Getrag 5 spd from the Manta 1.8S, rear axle is Manta A with Manta B LSD and big drums. Have bigger, vented front brake conversion, SPAX adjustable all round with -60mm custom springs, 350lb at front 280lb rear, 8x13 rims with 195.45.13 SP9000's, its totally stripped out with 2 retro buckets, rear cage and perspex windows, it weighed 795kg in standard form so should be down to 700 ish now.
> 
> Gonna be a blast.


700kgs  

RWD & LSD....Certainly sounds like it'll be alot fun... Do the Bike carbs offer any advantage over a pair of Webber 40's or 45's?


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah the price!

You can pick early R1 carbs up for 40 quid, the manifold and re-jetting cost 200, inc rolling road session once its running! Webbers with a manifold go for like 600+!

Should be around 175bhp they told me.


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

djdexter247 said:


>



you know, all that needs is a set of standard wheels and it would be my perfect Nova

proper sleeper!

mook


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Couldnt put standard wheels on it due to size of brakes required to stop it as it did 150mph + the lack of traction! Wheels, brakes and suspension were the only other things I did to it as they were a requirement otherwise yes a sleeper!

Jase E


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

djdexter247 said:


> Couldnt put standard wheels on it due to size of brakes required to stop it as it did 150mph + the lack of traction! Wheels, brakes and suspension were the only other things I did to it as they were a requirement otherwise yes a sleeper!
> 
> Jase E


I like that alot... :smokin: Very tidy conversion...

A friend of my dad's built a 2.0 16v turbo Nova, complete with the 4wd system from the Cavalier GSi 4x4. It wasn't very 'shy'... definitely prefer the sleeper look.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Some very tidy cars in this thread  Not sure I can handle deefs first car though! 

Here was mine:









The back was a little more shocking... clear lights, I don't know what I was thinking. Flush boot was nice though, had a popper on the remote for it. I sleep at night knowing it could've been a lot worse.... 

You can even see the replacement, my old R33 GTR LM in the background. That was some step up thats for sure!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

My most modified car


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

*I used to be on the dark side, but now well and truly converted*

This was my last car, after I'd done a few bits to her



















Did lots of the work myself, it had proper Hartge Wheels, Eibach/Koni suspension. Refurbed the rims myself, don't think I'd ever have another set of rims with polished lip again, had 2 sets on that car (originals were split rims).

Also did a bit of engine work:










Did alot of it myself but dad gave me a hand. Also fitted an uprated inlet manifold and bored out throttle body.

Sold the bits seperately and the Supercharger went to a fella called Steve Oates (Top Bloke). Here's a link to his car, scroll down a bit and you'll see the SC. Not entirely my taste, well OTT but he's put some serious time and money into it. Last time I spoke to him he was talking about getting a Viper. When I dropped the SC to him I was in the Skyline, he LIKED :smokin: 

Link to Steves car below:

http://www.ca-automotive.co.uk/ongoing-project-cars.shtml


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Not my most modded, but*

I really loved this car...


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

My little baby, before my R33 that is anyway.


















http://www.fevvahz.co.uk/ek4/

My old 97 EK4 with Jun cams and valvetrain, Apexi power FC revving to 9250rpm. Toda racing exhaust manifold with Buddy Club spec 3 exhaust. Custom airbox with Type R inlet manifold. On the handling side of things it has a quaife ATB diff, Tein type flex suspension, whiteline rear antiroll bar and front and rear camber adjustment. Front and rear, upper and lower strut braces. All in all handled and gripped amazingly. I miss it dearly.

Neil


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

I went through the BMW route...
First this:









Then ...









And finishing off (and never leaving the GTR )


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I wasn't going to admit to having owned a Beemer, but seeing as someone else has had loads more than me, I guess I'll be ok.  Had this before the GTR:










Good fun, but I weighed it down with too many speakers, amps etc.  

Also had this before the Beemer, loads of fun, but broke down loads, (not surprising though, it was French  ).


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Here we go with my 'back catalogue'! excuse the picture quality, digital photo's of old photo's.... I'm missing a couple of cars, including my Opel Astra Saloon SRi with bilsteins & grp.A bits...


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I understand that my 1st Type-R was written off on test drive 2 days after i sold it!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Cable said:


> Neil


Sweet....:smokin:


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

Pulse D said:


> Sweet....:smokin:


Cheers dude, I'm harrassing the current owner right now to see if he'll sell it back. He unfortunately isn't having any of it  

Nice EP3 you had. Much done to it?


Neil


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Cable said:


> Nice EP3 you had. Much done to it?
> 
> 
> Neil


Didn't do too much, but it didn't need to much to be fun.

I fitted the following 4 weeks after taking delivery tho!:

Mugen Carbon Airbox / Induction
Spoon N1 exhaust system
Spoon Suspension Set up
Thicker Antiroll bars
Compomotive MO's (18x8's) with 225 x 35 Yokohama Paradar's (spelling?)

Your old EK sits just right, i bet it was fun to drive!


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

Pulse D said:


> Didn't do too much, but it didn't need to much to be fun.
> 
> I fitted the following 4 weeks after taking delivery tho!:
> 
> ...


Some good mods for the EP3, they would of made it feel loads more responsive. I never understood why the UK spec EP3's never got an LSD. Talk about being short changed since even the Jap ones were built here. And why did the Japs get the white ones and not us?

When I had my EK I pretty much talk all the interior out and apart from being very loud it was beautifully balanced, so much so that once I put it all back in including the spare wheel to sell it I found it oversteered like a DC2 which gave me a fright the first time I encountered it. It's surprising what the little extra weight over the back wheels does.

Neil


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Cable said:


> Some good mods for the EP3, they would of made it feel loads more responsive. I never understood why the UK spec EP3's never got an LSD. Talk about being short changed since even the Jap ones were built here. And why did the Japs get the white ones and not us?
> 
> When I had my EK I pretty much talk all the interior out and apart from being very loud it was beautifully balanced, so much so that once I put it all back in including the spare wheel to sell it I found it oversteered like a DC2 which gave me a fright the first time I encountered it. It's surprising what the little extra weight over the back wheels does.
> 
> Neil


I was close to buying a Quaife ATB LSD for it... but never got round to it. 

Never owned an EK, but do like them, especially yours. 

My girlfriend has an EG LSi with a few mods, Spoon springs, VTi alloys, Yokohama's etc (her 1st car). If i didn't buy the GTR as weekend car, i would've bought an EK Type-R or an AE86.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers lads some nice cars there I tell ya, Ah well wasnt that nice ? A bit of a blast from the past lol . . . . . .. . . . . . .. . .


----------

